
The socioeconomics of sewage: Analysing waste may assist census takers - helsinkiandrew
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/07/18/analysing-waste-water-may-assist-census-takers
======
netcan
This is apropos but...

Sewage, or rather, highly accurate analysis of sewage... can yield all sorts
of data. Theoretically, you could probably determine the number of
contributors with genetic analysis. Consumption levels of drugs and such.

It might even have applications at the personal level. Auto Diagnosing
toilets.

